# MY new Longnose Hawkfish JUMPED OUT!



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Picked one of these guys up yesterday, very 
Hawkfish
So I got up this morning to find my new hawkfish laying on top of my glass top beside a 1/2" slot between 2 glass panels, I could not believe he jumped through a space that narrow. I guess I'll get another and close up the gaps.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a very cool fish Laurie! Good price too. How big is it?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

He's about 2" long, got him at Petland in Langley, had to pay a couple of bucks more but no long drive.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

nice got one two 
we call him hippy


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute little guy


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Lasted 2 days before he jumped out, sucks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoaaaaa, almost psychedelic maaaaannnn... Very cool looking fish, sorry to hear he didn't make it Laurie.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

My flame hawkfish jumped out once when I was out. Luckily I had a bucket of water I used to acclimate a fish from before near and he jumped into the bucket! After re acclimating him, he is still alive and healthy today. He was in that bucket for 2-3 hours and the water was COLD. Very lucky he made it.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Chrisphungg said:


> My flame hawkfish jumped out once when I was out. Luckily I had a bucket of water I used to acclimate a fish from before near and he jumped into the bucket! After re acclimating him, he is still alive and healthy today. He was in that bucket for 2-3 hours and the water was COLD. Very lucky he made it.


Wow he was sure lucky, and you too cause u didnt loose him.

Sorry to hear Laurie  sure sucks that he jumped out


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

So sorry that you lost him  They really are like hawks and are renowned jumpers.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya sory you lost him after my eel climed out the first time all my tanks are sealed


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear he did a jumper...............i guess they name them sometimes for good reason..............i had a walking catfish that did just that.................found him 1/2 way across the living room floor. silly fish dont know when they have it good. i was also watching my hatchet fish one day as one of the two was must going berserk............the next day i noticed his buddy had jumped out of the tank i guess in his own silent way he was trying to tell me to help his friend......lol.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well, if you don't have a glass top, it would have landed right back in the water 
I removed all my class tops out ever since I found my $100 wrasse sitting on the glass top several months after I missed it. Mind you I did have canopies on the tanks then.
Now my two SW are open top with no canopies.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya mine are all glass/plexi glass with gorila tape around the filter intake


----------

